# Lüfterklammern für Alpenföhn Brocken



## DeadlyTear (18. Januar 2011)

*Lüfterklammern für Alpenföhn Brocken*

Hi!

Ich hab hier noch einen Alpenföhn Brocken rumliegen. Allesdings fehlen mir die Halteklammern für den Lüfter. Wollte mal fragen, ob jemand weiß, wo man die als Ersatz bekommt, oder ob die Klammern von einem anderen Hersteller da auch passen. Hat da jemand Erfahrung?
Oder weiß jemand deine gute Alternative? Bin für (fast) alles offen... 

Danke schonmal


----------



## Kaktus (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterklammern für Alpenföhn Brocken*

Frag mal bei EKL direkt an. Wenn die gut drauf sind, bekommst du auf Kulanz welche geschickt. Ansonsten, Kabelbinder geht immer.


----------



## DeadlyTear (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterklammern für Alpenföhn Brocken*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort...
An Kabelbinder hab ich auch schon gedacht. Nur wären die Klammern ja die elegantere Lösung.
Danke für den Tip. Werde mal bei denen nachfragen. Hoffentlich haben die einen guten Tag..


----------



## Seabound (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterklammern für Alpenföhn Brocken*

Hab auf die Schnelle ma die hier gefunden...

Thermalright IFX-14 Fan Clips | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Sind zwar für Thermalright, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass die auch für nen EKL passen. Zumal man die Dinger recht einfach verbiegen und passen machen kann... Kannst ja ma bei Google nach "Fan Clips" suchen. Vielleicht findeste da noch was Passenderes.


----------



## DeadlyTear (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterklammern für Alpenföhn Brocken*

Danke für den Link... Werde mal sehen, ob die was sind.
Hab EKL mal ne Mail geschickt. Schauen wir mal, wann und was sie antworten. Ich lasse es euch dann wissen.


----------



## Kaktus (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterklammern für Alpenföhn Brocken*

Die Klipps passen nicht auf den EKL. Generell vorsicht, die Klammern unterschieden sich von Hersteller zu Hersteller ziemlich arg. Man kann diese oft nicht quer mit anderen Herstellern verwenden. Teils kann man die Klammern nicht mal direkt innerhalb einer Produktpalette verwenden was recht ärgerlich ist.


----------



## DeadlyTear (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterklammern für Alpenföhn Brocken*

Mhh... Gut zu wissen.
Schauen wir mal was EKL mir schönes schreibt...


----------



## Seabound (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterklammern für Alpenföhn Brocken*

Ich hab im Rechner Lüfter von EKL, Be Quiet und Thermalright. Mit nem bissel Biegen passen die Lüfterklammern ohne Probleme untereinander. Immer noch besser als Kabelbinder. Muss aber jeder selber wissen...


----------



## sfc (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterklammern für Alpenföhn Brocken*

Kann man vielleicht Case Spätzle zwischen die Kühllamellen quetschen? Dürfte eleganter aussehen als Kabelbinder - aber möglicherweise verbiegen sich die Lamellen dabei


----------



## Kaktus (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterklammern für Alpenföhn Brocken*

@Scholle_Satt
Ich hab über 56 Kühler getestet und weiter hier. Mag sein das hier und da man mit ein bisschen Fummelei die Klammern auch wo anders verwenden kann. Aber ich kann dir Garantieren das dies eher die Ausnahme den die Regel ist.


----------



## Seabound (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterklammern für Alpenföhn Brocken*

muß man halt ausprobieren. Kosten ja nicht die welt, die dinger. Ansonsten einfach wirklich ma ne mail an ekl. Übrigens, die lösung mit den kässpätzle halt ich für sehr zweifelhaft.


----------



## DeadlyTear (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterklammern für Alpenföhn Brocken*

Die Mail an EKL ist gestern raus gegangen. Sobald ich ne Antwort habe, lasse ich es euch wissen.

Die Lösung mit den Case-Spätzle halte ich auch für zweifelhaft. Denke mal das macht mehr kaputt als alles andere. Dafür sind die Lamellen wohl eher zu dünn und verbiegen dadurch nur.


----------



## DeadlyTear (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterklammern für Alpenföhn Brocken*

Es gibt Neuigkeiten...
Gestern Abend die Mail an EKL geschickt und gerade um 9:19 eine Antwort erhalten. Die schicken mir Lüfterklammern zu.
Das nenne ich mal Kundenservice. Genau so soll es sein und nicht anders. Super EKL 

Und sorry für den Doppelpost


----------



## Seabound (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterklammern für Alpenföhn Brocken*

cool! absolut ein top-service! :o)


----------



## DeadlyTear (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterklammern für Alpenföhn Brocken*

Finde ich auch. Sowas ist in der heutigen Zeit aber leider etwas selten geworden.


----------



## Kaktus (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterklammern für Alpenföhn Brocken*

Es gibt einige Hersteller die da recht gut sind. Ihr müsst nur auch mal bei denen nachfragen. Das ist eigentlich ein normaler Service


----------



## DeadlyTear (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterklammern für Alpenföhn Brocken*

Gestern die Mail bekommen und da meinten sie, dass sie die Klammern noch am gleichen Tag abschicken..
Heute sind sie schon angekommen.


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterklammern für Alpenföhn Brocken*

nice!
ich habe bei thermalright angefragt, ob ich ein zusätzliches paar bekomme, hab vor 3 lüfter anzuschnallen^^


----------



## W3SSI (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterklammern für Alpenföhn Brocken*

das nenn ich mal Service  geil


----------



## elohim (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterklammern für Alpenföhn Brocken*



TheUrbanNinja schrieb:


> nice!
> ich habe bei thermalright angefragt, ob ich ein zusätzliches paar bekomme, hab vor 3 lüfter anzuschnallen^^



lol, ganz ehrlich, das bringt dir nix ausser Lautstärke, der einzige Vorteil wäre, dass du den hinteren Gehäuselüfter weglassen könntest und vielleicht die Optik


----------



## DeadlyTear (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterklammern für Alpenföhn Brocken*



W3SSI schrieb:


> das nenn ich mal Service  geil



Das finde ich auch. Bin super überrascht wie schnell und unkomliziert das ging.


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüfterklammern für Alpenföhn Brocken*

Das mit der Lautstärke juckt mich eh nicht, ich würde alle Lüfter beim zocken voll aufdrehen (Lüftersteuerung) und mein Headset aufsetzen - und schon höre ich NICHTS!
Die Optik ist der 2te Punkt, ich finde das würde cooler aussehen^^
Und drittens die verbesserte Kühlleistung, ist halt nicht viel bis um die 2-3 grad aber bringen tuts schon was...


----------

